
Law of conservation of complexity - strangetimes
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_conservation_of_complexity
======
tatx
> The further down in the software hierarchy that you push the complexity, the
> less work has to be done by everybody above.

This. From the interview[1]. I think this is the most important takeaway for
people building software. An inherent assumption here is that the deeper
layers in the software undergo less changes and iterations compared to the
outer layers. This may not always be the case, but it often is.

1\.
[http://www.designingforinteraction.com/tesler.html](http://www.designingforinteraction.com/tesler.html)

